

Investors turn entrepreneurs into insecure little teenagers - aqtyu
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/26/investors-turn-entrepreneurs-into-insecure-little-teenagers/

======
karanr
Wish I knew this when I was fundraising for my startup.

